# The Lounge > The Rovers Return >  Happy Birthday graham67

## Timo

Happy Birthday graham67 hope you have a good one! :drunk:  :drunk2:   :fishy:

----------


## Gary R

well i would say he is having a good one because he's forgot about us  :lol: 

Happy Birthday Graham

----------


## graham67

Cheers Gary & Timo  :lol:  Had problems with pc  so couldnt log onto net  :lol:  

Thanx

Graham.

----------


## berley

sorreeee its a bit late but belated happy birthday graham  :Smile:

----------

